# perché le donne fingono



## Minerva (11 Novembre 2014)

Secondo gli ultimi studi simula più di una donna su due, e lo fa per paura di perdere il partner. Ma secondo gli esperti le ragioni sono varie e molto più complesse di Sara Ficocelli



Magari non ci riescono in mezzo a un ristorante, come Meg Ryan in "Harry ti presento Sally", ma ciò non significa che non lo facciano spesso, e in modo credibile, insieme al compagno. Se è vero, come dice uno studio della Columbia University, che il 53,9 per cento delle donne (e quindi più di una su due) finge abitualmente l'orgasmo, è però anche doveroso chiedersi perché. Per vergogna? O per evitare problemi e domande? Con una ricerca pubblicata su Archive of Sexual Behavior in collaborazione con la Oakland University, gli scienziati dell'università di New York hanno provato a rispondere, concludendo che quelle che simulano sono anche le più timorose di perdere il compagno, sospettando che lui le tradisca.

Per capirlo, gli autori Farnaz Kaighobadi, Todd Shackelford e Viviana Weekes-Shackelford hanno analizzato 453 interviste a donne eterosessuali tra i 18 e i 46 anni, tutte impegnate in una relazione da almeno sei mesi. Più della metà ha ammesso di fingere l’orgasmo, simulando soprattutto in caso di dubbi sulla fedeltà di lui. Gli uomini infatti, spiegano i ricercatori, sono più propensi a rimanere al fianco di una donna se convinti di soddisfarla sessualmente. Il "teatrino" della finzione rappresenta dunque per la scienza un vantaggio evolutivo, perché permette alla donna di suscitare più interesse nel compagno, primeggiando sulle rivali meno scaltre o passionali. 

Una notizia che scredita una volta per tutte la "byproduct theory” (o "teoria del prodotto secondario") della filosofa della scienza Elisabeth Lloyd, secondo cui l'orgasmo femminile è inutile ("un mero prodotto secondario di quello maschile", si legge nei suoi studi), ma che non farà piacere alla controparte maschile dato che, secondo un'altra ricerca dell'Università del Michigan, per gli uomini scoprire che la compagna finge è un vero e proprio trauma.

Neanche loro però sono al di sopra di ogni sospetto e secondo una ricerca dell'università del Kansas pubblicata sul Journal of Sex Research, il 25% degli uomini finge, per lo più per evitare di ferire i sentimenti della compagna. Anche se, come spiega il professor Frank Sommer dell'Istituto per la Salute Maschile presso la Clinica Universitaria di Hamburg-Eppendorf, la simulazione dell'orgasmo nell'uomo si può mettere in scena solo acusticamente, perché l’eiaculazione non può essere finta (eccetto nei casi di "eiaculazione asciutta", che si ha in chi prende farmaci psicotropi, ha subito un intervento chirurgico alla prostata o danni al nervo del collo vescicale).

Appurato che la finzione del piacere è qualcosa che appartiene a entrambi i sessi, è però davvero così semplice schematizzarla? La letteratura scientifica dimostra che la donna non finge solo per paura di perdere il compagno. Nel 2007 una ricerca realizzata in Inghilterra dalla OnePoll su 4.000 donne ha rivelato che il 30 per cento dichiara di aver finto orgasmi con tutti i propri partner sessuali e di non provare rispetto a ciò alcun senso di colpa perché, secondo il 90 percento delle intervistate, gli uomini generalmente non sanno capire la differenza tra piacere vero e fasullo. Piuttosto che iniziare discussioni o creare complessi o sensi di colpa al compagno, dunque, le donne preferiscono fingere. 

"La percentuale reale di quelle che fingono quando fanno l'amore - spiega Flavia Coffari, psicoterapeuta e sessuologa e presidente del Centro Italiano di promozione alla salute (CIPSal) di Roma - è, per ovvi motivi di privacy, molto difficile da stabilire attraverso la ricerca. Quel che è certo è che, in determinate situazioni o periodi della vita, almeno una volta nella vita tutte hanno finto o pensato di farlo".

I motivi, precisa l'esperta, sono innumerevoli ma possiamo suddividerli in 3 macro gruppi: per ignoranza, opportunismo o per ragioni professionali. Le donne del primo gruppo fingono per mancanza di conoscenze sul funzionamento del proprio corpo: "Credono di essere anorgasmiche" spiega "perché non sono mai riuscite a raggiungerlo o perché non si sono mai masturbate, oppure perché ancora intrappolate nella querelle tra orgasmo di tipo A (vaginale) e orgasmo di tipo B (clitorideo)". Quelle del secondo gruppo fingono per paura di essere lasciate dal partner in quanto "difettose", "non funzionanti", oppure per "accelerare" i tempi di un coito che per problemi relazionali o funzionali sembra non finire mai. "Il terzo gruppo" continua la Coffari "invece lo fa per "mestiere", e mi riferisco al mondo del porno e alle prostitute".

Le donne del primo gruppo vivono tutto questo con grande frustrazione, sensi di colpa e sentimenti di inadeguatezza, le seconde con ansia e/o risentimento, le terze invece sono le più serene e lo vivono come una routine nella normalità. "Scoprire che la propria donna, a volte la compagna di una vita, ha finto per anni l'orgasmo durante i rapporti sessuali è devastante per un uomo", conclude la sessuologa. "È una ferita narcisistica all'orgoglio maschile, all'essenza stessa della propria mascolinità. Una vera catastrofe per l'autostima". 

"Nella maggior parte dei casi" spiega Paolo G. Zucconi, specialista in Psicoterapia comportamentale e psicoterapia cognitiva "la donna nega sempre, e spesso è l'uomo che, dopo aver discusso, le consiglia di andare da un sessuologo. Purtroppo non sempre la donna è disponibile a farlo e, se lo fa, è per accontentare il compagno. Buona parte infatti pensa che il problema sia del marito". 

Secondo Zucconi, a fingere sono solitamente le donne che non riescono ad ammettere di non provare l'orgasmo e che temono di essere giudicate inadeguate ammettendo apertamente la propria anorgasmia. "La scelta della simulazione, apparentemente meno impegnativa" spiega l'esperto "evidenzia in realtà una donna che vive una doppia difficoltà: prima perché si priva dell'esperienza piacevole dell'orgasmo e poi perché teme il giudizio degli altri ("disturbo di ansia sociale"). Eppure, secondo l'attuale modello neurofisiologico, il 90 per cento del donne possono raggiungere l'apice del piacere con la stimolazione prolungata del clitoride, e anche quelle che si possono considerare anorgasmiche sono curabili e guaribili".


----------

